
Basic Comparison of Python, Julia, Matlab, IDL and Java (2018 Edition) - scottfr
https://modelingguru.nasa.gov/docs/DOC-2676
======
chrispeel
See [https://discourse.julialang.org/t/nasa-modelling-guru-
python...](https://discourse.julialang.org/t/nasa-modelling-guru-python-julia-
r-matlab-with-interesting-results/4684)

